# Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen



## brando (2. November 2007)

Bin Neuling mit größeren Booten, daher meine Frage, welche Bootsgröé maximal mit einem Trailer zu transportieren ist (ich weiß, dass das auch vom Auto abhängt aber meins hat eh nur 70 ps ) für ein zwei mal im jahr trailern könnte man dann eventuell ein passendes auto besorgen.
Ist das Gewicht oder die Bootsgröße/Länge/Breite vor allem der begrenzende Faktor? Um Gewicht zu sparen ist die Außenbordervariante sicher besser als die EInbaumotorvariante (bzw. bekommt man die fetten Aussenborder überhaupt mit 2 Personen einfach an-/abgebaut?)
Hier ein paar Boote und eure Meinung zur trailerbarkeit:

Orkney Day Angler 19 oder 20
Hansvik Combi 600
Rana 640
Tobias 21
Merry Fisher 655 Marlin
Timonier 645

Auch sonstige Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu diesen Booten würden mich interessieren...vor allem zum Platz draussen/Aufteilung/Sitze, Möglichkeit für ca 4 Angler?
Ich träum nämlich schonmal vom zukünftigen Boot:q:q:q


----------



## Fishzilla (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*



brando schrieb:


> Ist das Gewicht oder die Bootsgröße/Länge/Breite vor allem der begrenzende Faktor?
> Bei mir ist es nicht das Gewicht das Probleme macht, sondern  das offene Steuerhaus. Kommt einmal Wind auf, ist die Hütte alleine kaum zu halten oder zu dirigieren.
> Ist dann noch Seitenströmung#d
> Außerdem komme ich bedingt durch das hohe Freibord nicht sonderlich gut ins Wasser.
> ...


Habe mir die Orkney bei Bonke angeschaut. Für mich ein geiles Boot.
Sollen super Fahreigenschaften haben.
Bin es leider nicht selber gefahren.
Die anderen kenne ich zwar teilweise von Namen, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Das Orkney ist eigentlich auch mein Liebling...nur kommt mir auf den Bildern der Platz dann doch etwas wenig vor für 3-4 Leute.
Am besten für Angler gefällt mir eigentlich die Aufteilung vom Merry Fisher. Ich finde am besten wenn in der mitte so eine Kiste istauf der man sitzen kann. Ich glaube ich habe mal ein orkeny Bild mit so einer Kiste gesehen---kann man sowas für alle Boote besorgen?
Auch scheint mir das Deck des merry Fisher am größten zu sein---auch gut, dass man einfach nach vorne gehen kann.


----------



## Fishzilla (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Solche Boote in der Klasse werde ich mir immer persönlich anschauen.
Auf Bildern wirken die Dinger immer ganz anders.
Ich war locker ein 3/4 Jahr unterwegs.


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

na klar...
aber man kann auch schon etwas im voraus aussortieren, denn wenn mir die Aufteilung überhaupt nicht gefällt (z.B. Arvor) dann spart man etwas Zeit


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Manomann,
ich glaube, du solltest Dich nochn bischen intensiver mit dem Thema befassen: ABs in der Größe abbauen? Die Boote in der von dir genannten größe sollten so um die 130 PS motorisiert werden. Viel Spaß beim abbauen....:vik:
Die von dir angesprochene Kiste in der Mitte verbirgt in der Regel die Einbaumaschine. Das Ding ist eigentlich sehr störend, da man bei Seegang schon leicht darüber fällt. Wenn es nicht zu vermeiden ist, da ein Innenborder sein soll - o.K. - aber extra reinschustern?#d
Für Boote dieser Größe liegst Du etwa bei einem 2tonnentrailer.
Da braucht es ein stabiles Auto, welches entsprechende Anhängelasten ermöglicht - und PS, damit du damit überhaupt slippen kannst.
Die Breite der Boote ist dann oft die endgültige Auslinie, da es hier eine Beschränkung der Breite für normalen Trailertransport gibt. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie diese Linie liegt, aber irgendwo bei 2,57m ist es dann wohl vorbei. Dann nur noch Spezialtransport.
Ich glaube dein Interesse ist von sehr spontaner Natur. Nimm mir meine Anmerkungen nicht übel. Bevor ich mir wirklich Gedanken über solche Bootsgrößen und Typen machen würde, ist sicher einiges an Input nötig. Ein Boot für 4 Mann zum Naturköderangeln und Pilken muß nicht unbedingt 6,5m lang sein.
Schööön ists aber trotztdem.:m Alle Bootseigner haben Phasenweise ihre 3-Fuß-Krankheit.....


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Tja...hab ich gesagt ich kauf es mir morgen? Nein.Mein Interesse ist spontaner Natur...aber da es sehr mühsam war bzw.ist im Internet sich Angaben über alle Boote und Tests plus Bestimmungen zum trailern etc rauszusuchen frag ich einfach mal nach ob mir jemand dazu was in Kurzform sagen kann.
Und mehr Imput ist notwendig aber kurz vor dem Kauf von etwas dieser Preisklasse beschäftigt man sich damit eh 20 Stunden pro Tag für mehrere Wochen.

Zum slippen und trailern...wie ich sagte rede ich von ein-zweimal pro Jahrraus und rein---auto dafür muss man nicht besitzen---es ging mir eher um maximal Größen die das mitmachen.

Mir ist klar, dass man ein solches Boot nicht zum reinen angeln braucht..aber hey... hier in Norwegen soll man auch andere Sachen mit einem Boot machen können als nur zu pilken.

Zu der Kiste: Mir kommen die Sitzmöglichkeiten in den anderen Booten extrem unpraktisch vor. Was will ich denn mit zwei Bänken auf denen ich mit dem Rücken zum Wasser sitze wenn 2+ Leute im Boot sind? Und immer stehen? (Ja ja wir deutschen stehen gerne beim angeln)

Und wenn s dir nun so vorkommt, dass ich noch keinen Plan von dieser Bootsklasse habe, dann hast du recht#6 aber man wird ja die nächsten paar Jahre schonmal einen Favoriten aussuchen dürfen.
Und genau deshalb beschäftige ich mich jetzt mal ganz spontan damit, vor allem auch weil ich die Themen und die Beitragsquote im AB momentan zum gääähnen finde.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Aber mein Eindruck hat sicher nicht getrügt. Ich habe im Augenblick ein Boot, welches mir völlig ausreicht. Ich habe aber ein Angebot gesehen zu einer 25 Fuß Beason mit Mittelsteuerstand als Halbfabrikat für unter 7000 Euro! Ist auch ein Superteil. Hat den Vorteil, das man sehr sehr viel selbst installieren kann und sein Boot hinterher besser versteht. Und das Geld für ein neus Boot ( man sollte ihm dann allerdings auch 175 PS gönnen)


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

wenn du in norwegen wohnst, erkundige dich mal nach flgenden booten:

aalboat 430
pioneer viking

diese beiden Boote bestehen aus PE material und haben so einen Auftrieb, dass, wenn du wasser im boot hast, nur den stöpsel vom lenzventil drehen musst und das wasser läuft durch den auftrieb des bootes heraus. es sind beides rauhwasserboote aus norwegen und das pioneer durfte ich während meines 2 wöchigen norwegenurlaubs fahren. einfach nur genial. das aalboat habe ich mir nur angeschaut. das viking gibt es übrigens auch bis 5 oder 6 meter mit hohem freibord (badeleiter am heck tut sich gut) diese boote gehen mit 2 personen und weniger als 20 ps schon ab wie schmitz katze, einfach der wahnsinn mit so wenig ps so schnell zu fahren. und sie sind vom raum her echt riesig. steuerstand usw. kann man immer als zubehör mit dazu bestellen.


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Das ist ein super Preis...ich hatte allerdings die ausgesuchten Boote gerade wegen der Eignung sowohl als Angelboot als auch als Freizeitboot (mit Schlafmöglichkeit) rausgesucht. Wenn man sich hier in Norwegen auf dem Gebrauchtbootmarkt umschaut, ist es eher schon schwierig ein einfaches simples ANGELboot zu finden...Hier scheinen fast nur FREIZEIT-Kapitäne unterwegs zusein und viele verkaufen Boote -für den Preis würde ich mir erstmal ein Haus kaufen---Platz zum angeln gibts darauf selten#c

EDIT: hab gerade gesehen, dass es mit Mittelsteuerstand trotzdem Schlafmøglichkeit hat falls du das hier meinst...und das fuer 7000 ???


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> aalboat 430


das gibt bei google kein einziges ergebnis..auch nicht wenn ich annehme, dass du mit aa ein å meinst???
Bist du dir sicher, dass du es richtig geschrieben hast?

EDIT: Habs gefunden...heisst alboat ist aber nicht gerade mit den obrigen vergleichbar


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Nei, ich meine eine C 3.
Trotzdem ein wirklich heißes Boot.


----------



## brando (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

so habs gefunden...mit dem "Kasten" mein ich nicht so nen bløden im Weg stehenden sondern halt ne praktische Lage hinten hier Seite 7


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

ja die Orkney würd mir auch gefallen :k
hatte zuerst die 440 - jetzt die 520 Seaangler
mir reichen aber auch so meine ca 800 Kg die da am 90 PS Zugfahrzeug hinten dran hängen ...
vielleicht vergrößer ich mich auch noch mal, aber dafür müßte ich dann wesenlich mehr Zeit haben son Gefährt zu nutzen ...


----------



## Deep Sea (2. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Wie Dolfin:m schon angedeutet hat, sind Gewicht und Breite des Bootes entscheidend. Die Fuhre (PKW mit Trailer) darf max. 2,55 Meter breit sein und max. 3,5 to. (ohne Auto) wiegen. Will man breiter und schwerer, braucht man eine Sondergenehmigung und Druckluftbremsen.

In U.K. wird gerade mein "Traumboot" angeboten, eine Orkney 23 Fuß für 32.000 € (gebraucht). Dieses Boot wäre noch trailerbar (Gewicht ca. 2500 kg mit 150 PS Diesel)#6.


----------



## Carptigers (3. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*

Sieht aus wie ein Rettungskreutzer wo man bis Windstärke 10 mit fahren kann :m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*



brando schrieb:


> das gibt bei google kein einziges ergebnis..auch nicht wenn ich annehme, dass du mit aa ein å meinst???
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du es richtig geschrieben hast?
> 
> EDIT: Habs gefunden...heisst alboat ist aber nicht gerade mit den obrigen vergleichbar


 

ja es ist dieses a mit ° oben drüber. geht mit deutscher tastatur leider nicht #c


----------



## Deep Sea (6. November 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot ist max zu trailern? + Rana,Orkney,Hansvik Erfahrungen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Rettungskreutzer wo man bis Windstärke 10 mit fahren kann :m




War wohl mal ein Boot der Coast Guard, daher die Farbgebung. 
Dürfte recht gute Rauwassereigenschaften haben.#6


----------

